# Rest In Peace Tony.



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I got a call last night telling me that Tony Leigh, a friend, gym owner and all round big hearted guy, passed away late last night leaving behind a loving wife and family.

I am gutted and my heart goes out to his family and everyone that knew him. He owned a gym in Whitstable/Tankerton on the N Kent coast called Flex Appeal.

He had been in intensive care after sustaining an injury using a Smith Machine whilst training.

This year has been sh1t, really sh1t and the sooner 2010 comes along the better.

RIP.

J


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

injury from a smith! are u kidding me?

poor guy r.i.p


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

RIP


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DB said:


> injury from a smith! are u kidding me?
> 
> poor guy r.i.p


No mate, utterly tragic.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> I got a call last night telling me that Tony Leigh, a friend, gym owner and all round big hearted guy, passed away late last night leaving behind a loving wife and family.
> 
> I am gutted and my heart goes out to his family and everyone that knew him. He owned a gym in Whitstable/Tankerton on the N Kent coast called Flex Appeal.
> 
> ...


James really sorry to hear of your freinds families loss these threads really put life into perspective and what is really important.

Fivos


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

****, from a smith machine?? What happened - if you don't mind me asking?

May he RIP, terrible stuff.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I never knew Tony but my feelings and heart go out to any family that loses a loved one! Sorry for your loss James.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

RIP... my thoughts and condolences to his family...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Very sad, wish his loved ones all the best!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Awful news.. My wishes to his friends and family..

You've had a bad year James, I hope 2010 is better.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

RIP BROTHER!!!


----------



## trs1 (Apr 29, 2009)

very sad news indeed


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this also. RIP


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

RIP, my condolences and best wishes go to his family


----------



## Samurai_mart (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you've lost a great friend.

R.I.P Tony - Thoughts are with his family and friends at this time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Damn, a smith machine??

RIP.


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

ah man loads of my freinds know him and go to that gym, thoughts are with hes freinds and family. RIP


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou for all the messages to his family.

I believe he was training and went to lock the machine but it fell across his head.

Doesn't bare thinking about. Poor sod.

J


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Good grief thats terrible. Gym accidents are awful as are any kind of accident i suppose but you never really think much can go wrong in a gym....

My thoughts are with all that knew him


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> Thankyou for all the messages to his family.
> 
> I believe he was training and went to lock the machine but it fell across his head.
> 
> ...


oh no thats horrible

RIP and love to his family x


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this mate; my condolences to you and his family RIP


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for making this Post ,

Everything you said about Tony is true - he was the kind of guy that everyone who met him , liked him and wanted to be his mate

Yesterday was the hardest day of my life - I cannot imagine to think how Ange , Charlie and Sam are going to begin to come to terms with this .

Thanks to all for all the messages , and my heart goes out to the family , and also those that were trying to be there at the end , but were unable to make it (you know who you are)

RIP mate , Hope you find a good gym up there x

Matt

Flex Appeal Gym


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dr Z did you post about this on MT?


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

yes mate.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

A sad loss, life is cruel,i1 min everything is fine, then bam, its all over.

my condolences...........

life is too short, memorys last forever.........


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

rip, my thoughts are with his family


----------



## EDDIE.H (Dec 21, 2008)

Deepest condolences for you and his family RIP


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

r.i.p bro


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dr Z said:


> yes mate.


Oh Geez... that is terrible news... he was the one doing skull crushers IIRC... I was hoping for the best and now to hear this is awful.


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

We originally assumed he was doing skull crushers , then someone from the gym where he had the accident said he had been doing french press on the Smith machine - Then there has been dscrepencies on how much weight he was using ..... none of it really matters though , does it ? the only person that could tell us for certain was Tony , and that isn't going to happen now

I have done some pretty haphazard stuff in the gym over the years, and if anyone mentioned how dangerous it was in the past I'd probably have laughed and considered myself all the more "hardcore" for it

Never again.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Tragic news - Thoughts go out to those left behind.

RIP.


----------



## d.r.h. (May 19, 2009)

rip tony... never knew him but sh1t like this makes ya think eh. and james mate. i picked a coffin for my gf's mum this mornin.. i am serious too... ya think its just you goin thru stuff at the time but it aint. come on bro chin up.... yer speakin highly of the guy so as bad as it seems now his life was worth alot to ya. and alot of other people too.. he'l take that with him ya know... all ya can do is put that bit more into everythin for peolpe who aint here anymore and make every day count.


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

I didnt know Tony but i knew of him and Ange and their gym through CFM and Dr Z from the boards.....its a horrible thing and a wake up call , makes you value those close to you even more. Cant imagine what they're going through, i really cant.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

RIP.

Such a shame that the thing he devoted his life to took it away.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dr Z said:


> none of it really matters though , does it ?
> 
> I have done some pretty haphazard stuff in the gym over the years, and if anyone mentioned how dangerous it was in the past I'd probably have laughed and considered myself all the more "hardcore" for it
> 
> Never again.


No it doesnt mate... such a tragedy... agree with the second part, its made me think about my training in a big way, especially as I train on my own at home...


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Echo what others have said. I didnt know him but this is very sad news, sounds like he was a loving family man and was very dedicated to the gym and bodybuilding.

May he RIP.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

d.r.h. said:


> rip tony... never knew him but sh1t like this makes ya think eh. and james mate. i picked a coffin for my gf's mum this mornin.. i am serious too... ya think its just you goin thru stuff at the time but it aint. come on bro chin up.... yer speakin highly of the guy so as bad as it seems now his life was worth alot to ya. and alot of other people too.. he'l take that with him ya know... all ya can do is put that bit more into everythin for peolpe who aint here anymore and make every day count.


good post, so true


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Woah!! I cant believe this its crazy. I knew Tony and used to train at Flex unbelievable news. Tony was a nice guy always made jokes and teased me in the gym. does any1 no which gym he had the accident at?

RIP Tony


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragon555 said:


> Woah!! I cant believe this its crazy. I knew Tony and used to train at Flex unbelievable news. Tony was a nice guy always made jokes and teased me in the gym. does any1 no which gym he had the accident at?
> 
> RIP Tony


 Sorry if I have got it wrong (I am **** with names and faces ) - It's Thurston isin't it ?

It was (IIRC) Musclemania in Tilbury (I think) ...may be wrong though


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

RIP tony... i met tony a couple of years ago... not the sort you would like to get on the wrong side of...(which unfortunatley i did).. but it was all a huge misunderstanding...

anyway i got to get on with him o.k and in all honesty what a nice guy...

he's also known as manchester tony in the "hard Bastards" book buy kate kray.

sad to hear how it happened...

Steve


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear this and thoughts go out to friends and family.

RIP


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Dr Z said:


> Sorry if I have got it wrong (I am **** with names and faces ) - It's Thurston isin't it ?
> 
> It was (IIRC) Musclemania in Tilbury (I think) ...may be wrong though


Yea its Thurstan mate Im trying to think which Matt you are... did you work behind the desk at Flex?

This is really bad i never expected such an experienced guy to have an accident like this man


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Dragon555 said:


> Yea its Thurstan mate Im trying to think which Matt you are... did you work behind the desk at Flex?
> 
> This is really bad i never expected such an experienced guy to have an accident like this man


i couldnt and didnt beleive it when i was told... then my mate rang me last night and told me that he had died... unbeleivable.. :confused1:

steve


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragon555 said:


> Yea its Thurstan mate Im trying to think which Matt you are... did you work behind the desk at Flex?
> 
> This is really bad i never expected such an experienced guy to have an accident like this man


 Yeah , thats right mate


----------



## JJ7072 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have joined this Forum to give my condolences to Tony's family; I am one of the lucky guys that had the good fortune of knowing and working with tony over the past 8 years within our work he was know as (Tiny) he was a top guy and I would not want anyone else on my shoulder when time were rough, good bless

RIP tiny


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Tragic news R.I.P.


----------



## stevewinter (Oct 8, 2009)

We were devastated when we heard. Tony has been a true face in all three of the iron sports since I was a boy. Characters such as Tony can never be replaced. Valhallas gain is our loss. He will truly be missed.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I saw this on MT and commented on how shocked I was but didn't realise where it happened - Musclemania, not too far from me, I knew the owner (Dave?) pretty well.


----------



## Greybones (Aug 16, 2009)

I've had the pleasure of meeting Tony several times over the past couple of years, he was one of the first people to give me advice about training when I first started. He was a genuine nice guy and will be missed, my thoughts are with his family.

RIP Tony


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I had the pleasure of working with Tony, or Tiny as i knew him, he was a great guy and will be missed.

I used to work for the same company he did and as far as i know it happened as he was re-racking the weights on a smith. from what i understand he couldn't quite twist his wrists enough to hook the bar, it slipped and came down on his head. A tragic accident.

R.I.P Tiny.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Shocking news.

Ive never known a year where so many people I know have died.

RIP


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Met him few times, decent chap. Remember him competing in Nabba South East 2005 at Becks

R.I.P.


----------



## Dr Z (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd just like to say thanks to everyone that came to Tony's funeral yestersday

Apologies to anyone that did not get the details in time , The wait has been so long already , that , for the sake of Tony's families sanity - that the funeral was held as soon as we were able

As anyone that went will attest , Tony had a huge amount of friends !! , this meant a lot of numbers to be rung around , and a lot of people to be informed - If any of you did not get this information , you have my deepest apologies.

Alhough a funeral can never be "nice" , I can honestly say that this is the first funeral service that I have found any comfort in , I thought the Priest did an excellent job and the whole thing was very respectful

After leaving the wake I felt that we had given the big man the send off he deserved , and I feel the family did get some comfort from the day

Which is all you could ask really .

RIP mate


----------

